# Sunburn



## RobHASboots (Jun 19, 2017)

Yea. That's right.
Sunburn sucks. 
I got pretty roasted a few weeks back. Once you're cooked, the best remedy is those aloe gels, found everywhere.
I proclaim that the best will have LIDOCAINE included in the ingredients (- and ALOE VERA, I would hope).


----------



## Grubblin (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like you've got the treatment down. I think the raw gel from the actual aloe plant works better if you can find it


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 19, 2017)

The last place I lived at heaps of aloe, huge plants. I'd break off a few of the largest ones and put em in the freezer. Peel one side intricately with a sharp knife and rub that on sunburns and also my dog's hot spot rashes she'd get on the small of her back that summer. That plant is amazing, I should get some for this place.


----------



## bitchsip (Jun 20, 2017)

I will also throw down my support for aloe with lidocaine. Game changer for the pale folk.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> The last place I lived at heaps of aloe, huge plants




Well dont leave us hanging, where was this?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> Well dont leave us hanging, where was this?


Hope he isn't in Arizona it's like 120


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 21, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> Well dont leave us hanging, where was this?


Fresno, Ca. A place not worth visiting for all the aloe in the world.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 21, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Fresno, Ca. A place not worth visiting for all the aloe in the world.


Neverbeen there. When i get sun burnt i always but lotions on the skin or else you get the holes again.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 21, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Hope he isn't in Arizona it's like 120



Nah only 110 here today, Central Cal.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 21, 2017)

[QUOTE="Eng JR Lupo RV323, post: 231645, member: 118 Nah only 110 here today, Central Cal.[/QUOTE]
I think it was so hot in Arizona they shut down the airport and told people to stay inside. There was a video of dude walking on the side walk and his shoes was melting.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've never been sunburned like Mesa Arizona sunburned(I think I may have been in Tempe, I can't really tell the difference). I made a really tragic mistake while trying to hitchhike out of that place. It was 116 degrees and I sat on the only suitable on-ramp I could find where a person could pull to the side to get me. Zero shade other than about a 3 inch shadow from a street light post that I had to move with as time passed to keep a small section of my body under. I'm a huge guy so a 3 inch strip of shade doesn't do a lot. 

I made a really nice sign, I smiled and tried to look like things weren't so bad. I turned different colors for these people, pulling out all the tricks. 9am, 10am, noon, 2pm, 3pm I have never seen so many cars pass by me while hitchhiking, it made me hate the people of that city on that day. Many mistakes were made but the worst was the assumption I kept convincing myself of; Surely, somebody with a heart is going to understand how badly I'm roasting out here and someone is bound to pick me up. 

I never got a ride out of there by hitching, learned the next day there's a shuttle to Flagstaff. I ended up with huge puss filled blisters that rose from my skin about 3/4 of an inch in height, about 1&1/4 inches wide and roughly 3 inches long on the worst areas and smaller clusters of puss blisters everywhere else. No sunscreen, no real shade. I don't think I'll ever even enter that state again if it's not winter. Absolutely miserable summers in AZ.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow bet you was super sore. I bought a flannel shirt for when it's super sunny out. Ans bought a bonnie hat


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 25, 2017)

One cure or remedy for sunburn is to get in the shower the same day and then start it with Luke warm and then gradually lower it to cool not cold you don't want to give yourself a heart attack. 

If you start feeling short of breath its too cold. I've taken myself from purple back to pale before. I still peeled like a mofo but it really helped the discomfort


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 25, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I've never been sunburned like Mesa Arizona sunburned(I think I may have been in Tempe, I can't really tell the difference). I made a really tragic mistake while trying to hitchhike out of that place. It was 116 degrees and I sat on the only suitable on-ramp I could find where a person could pull to the side to get me. Zero shade other than about a 3 inch shadow from a street light post that I had to move with as time passed to keep a small section of my body under. I'm a huge guy so a 3 inch strip of shade doesn't do a lot.
> 
> I made a really nice sign, I smiled and tried to look like things weren't so bad. I turned different colors for these people, pulling out all the tricks. 9am, 10am, noon, 2pm, 3pm I have never seen so many cars pass by me while hitchhiking, it made me hate the people of that city on that day. Many mistakes were made but the worst was the assumption I kept convincing myself of; Surely, somebody with a heart is going to understand how badly I'm roasting out here and someone is bound to pick me up.
> 
> I never got a ride out of there by hitching, learned the next day there's a shuttle to Flagstaff. I ended up with huge puss filled blisters that rose from my skin about 3/4 of an inch in height, about 1&1/4 inches wide and roughly 3 inches long on the worst areas and smaller clusters of puss blisters everywhere else. No sunscreen, no real shade. I don't think I'll ever even enter that state again if it's not winter. Absolutely miserable summers in AZ.



Holy fuck man those kind of days are so discouraging and ENRAGING. Fuck hitchhiking in Arizona. My last trip through there was by motorized bicycle, and while people still wanted to see me suffer (aggro drivers) I felt much more at ease with my control of the situation and the state started to look more beautiful than I had noticed it to be before. And even though that was in February I still got sunburned as hell.


----------

